# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Πρόβλημα με Πεδιόμετρο

## elcostis

Παιδιά έχω ένα Πεδιόμετρο για ανίχνευση δορυφόρων αλλά δυστυχώς χθες μου εμφάνισε πρόβλημα και δεν δουλεύει το Spectrum Analyzer. Έχει κάποιος  εμπειρία με τέτοια όργανα για το που ίσως να εστιάζεται το πρόβλημα?

----------


## HFProject

Όταν λες "δεν δουλεύει" τι εννοείς;

Δεν ανοίγει;
Ανοίγει αλλά αντί για spectrum analyzer βλέπεις κάτι άλλο;
Τι μάρκα και μοντέλο είναι;
Βλέπεις μία γραμμή ευθεία;

----------


## elcostis

Το πεδιόμετρο είναι ένα Satlook Mark iv της Emitor.
To δοκίμασα σε δορυφόρο που είναι ήδη στοχευμένος και δεν μου δείχνει καθόλου
στο Spectrum τα κύμματα που συνηθως δείχνει, αλλά και ούτε μέσα στις μετρήσεις δεν δίνει σήμα. Είναι μία ευθεία οριζόντια γραμμή μόνο. Ξεκινά κανονικά το πεδιόμετρο αλλά μόνο ως εκεί. Καμία μέτρηση. Κάποιο βραχυκύκλωμα ίσως?

----------


## HFProject

Η κεραία να υποθέσω ότι είναι εντάξει επειδή έχεις δει εικόνα με κάποιο δέκτη.

Αν το καλώδιο το συνδέεις απευθείας στην είσοδο του Spectrum Analyzer τότε έχεις ενεργοποιημένη την τροφοδοσία του ;

Αν ναι, τότε δοκίμασε να δεις αν μπορείς να μετρήσεις 13-20V στο βύσμα της κεραίας του Spectrum.

Αν δεν έχεις τάση τότε βρες ένα splitter 1 to 2 και συνέδεσε την κεραία στην μία πλευρά και Δέκτη / Spectrum στην άλλη.

Να προσέξεις ο δέκτης να είναι στην πλευρά που αφήνει την τάση να περνά.

Πες μας τα αποτελέσματα...

----------


## elcostis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Δυστυχώς δεν κατέχω καθόλου από Ηλκτρονικά και κάποιος φίλος μέτρησε τάση όπως με συμβούλεψες και δεν δίνει το μηχάνημα 18v και μου είπε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την τροφοδοσία του.

----------


## east electronics

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές. Δυστυχώς δεν κατέχω καθόλου από Ηλκτρονικά και κάποιος φίλος μέτρησε τάση όπως με συμβούλεψες και δεν δίνει το μηχάνημα 18v και μου είπε ότι υπάρχει πρόβλημα με την τροφοδοσία του.


 

ολα καλα ...τοτε τι ακριβως κανεις με ενα πεδιομετρο στα χερια εφοσον οπως ειπες δεν κατεχεις καθολου τα ηλεκτρονικα ???

----------


## jimk

τωρα το ειδα το θεμα,σακη δεν ξερεις τι κανει καποιος που εχει πεδιομετρο και δεν ειναι ηλεκτρονικος???

----------


## panosssvent19

καλή ερώτηση;;;
τι κάνει;;;

----------


## east electronics

poul mour  ισως ???

----------


## panosssvent19

:Huh:  :Huh:  :Smile:

----------

